# brokémon



## #1 bro (Dec 5, 2010)

*brokémon*

So recently I've been making fakemon. Right now, I have more than enough concepts for a dex of 150, perhaps 70 or so unassorted rough sketches on school papers, about 15 finished designs, and four finished pieces of artwork, which are below. 

Crits on both the pokémon design and the artwork would be highly appreciated. These four drawings, however, are the only four drawings I've ever made on a computer, and I am only now learning the ropes of Photoshop/my tablet, so you can keep that in mind. Zizzle in particular sort of sucks. :\ 

------

004: Zizzle - 

	
	
		
		
	


	








"Zizzle has developed a reputation for being unruly and difficult for new trainers to tame, due to its mischievous and often downright malevolent nature." 

005: Buzzlebub - 

	
	
		
		
	


	








"Buzzlebub comes out at night and sucks the blood of trainers who are lost in the woods. Its tiny brain has no concept of morality."

010: Blammer - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




"Due to recent stricter gun-control legislation in urban areas, Blammer has found itself in an increasingly tough spot politically." 

012: Eeple - 

	
	
		
		
	


	








"Eeple is known as the scourge of the produce industry. Multiple shipments of foodstuffs can easily be ruined overnight by this voracious eater."

013: Chapome - 

	
	
		
		
	


	








"This pokémon's brains have symbiotically fused to the fruit it wears over its head. Chapome will often drive itself insane trying to remove it."

014: Arborm - 

	
	
		
		
	


	








"Small pokémon often hitch a ride on this pokémon's back, nibbling at the fruits that it produces. However, Arborm can traverse one hundred miles in a single day, often leaving these unfortunate hitchhikers estranged from their parents."


----------



## Giraffes (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: brokémon*

For just starting out on a tablet these are looking pretty good. :D

I like Blammer the best. In both design and Dex description. You mind if I make a sprite of him? All credit of the design of course goes to you.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: brokémon*

^And may I make 'Dex entries for the sprites Giraffes makes?


----------



## Green (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: brokémon*

I came into this thread expecting woopers wearing sunglasses and doing other bro-like activities.

I am leaving wanting an exploding stoner raccoon.

I can't wait to see the rest of the designs.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: brokémon*

Thanks for the comments, guys!



Giraffes said:


> I like Blammer the best. In both design and Dex description. You mind if I make a sprite of him? All credit of the design of course goes to you.


Go ahead, that would be awesome. 



Superbird said:


> ^And may I make 'Dex entries for the sprites Giraffes makes?


I'm not exactly sure what you're proposing, but I can't imagine objecting to it. Go ahead, I suppose.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: brokémon*

I made two more. Chapome kind of sucks, but I really like how Arborm turned out.

"50 told me go ahead switch the style up, and if they hate then let them hate and watch the money pile up." I started using colored outlines instead of the thick black outlines I used in the past, and I am liking this a lot better. So I think I'll stick to this method.

013: Chapome - 

	
	
		
		
	


	








"This pokémon's brains have symbiotically fused to the fruit it wears over its head. Chapome will often drive itself insane trying to remove it."

014: Arborm - 

	
	
		
		
	


	








"Small pokémon often hitch a ride on this pokémon's back, nibbling at the fruits that it produces. However, Arborm can traverse one hundred miles in a single day, often leaving these unfortunate hitchhikers estranged from their parents."

Also I guess I'll just turn the first post into an updated list.


----------



## celebu (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: brokémon*

these  look awesome!!!!!!!!!!

Did you paint them?


----------

